# TXV replacement



## Ctpan (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I had two companies come out to look at my central AC and both determined that there is a line restriction and narrowed it to the TXV. 

One quoted replacement of the part for $2800.
The other did not want to replace the part because the equalizer line, (attached to the suction line?), is very small and not screw down type so they are afraid of contaminants getting into the system when brazing. So they recommend replacing the evaporator coil for $5200. 

I called the company that wanted to replace the part and asked them about contaminants and they said that is not an issue because they flow nitrogen through the system. 

I am looking for some suggestions with which approach to take. Replacing the evaporator coil seems overkill to me but I am afraid of more problems if the TXV is not replaced properly and causes other problems in the system. 

Location: MA
System is 6 years old


----------

